# Dash clean



## Chris41 (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi everyone just by chance I was cleaning my leather seats and some of the stuff I was using went on the plastic and brought it up so shiny and glossy like a show room car so done a bit more and left it a couple of days and still the same there is a big but it says don't use on plastic 🙄 just wondering if it would be OK to use or if anyone has used cheers peeps👍


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

I honestly could not think anything worse to do to a interior that was not meant to be shiny in the first place.


----------



## Chris41 (Sep 23, 2021)

Delta4 said:


> I honestly could not think anything worse to do to a interior that was not meant to be shiny in the first place.


Really was in 2 minds half looked good but so did the other might just leave it like you say it should be natural 👍


----------



## Shinycar (Apr 7, 2020)

Chris41 said:


> Really was in 2 minds half looked good but so did the other might just leave it like you say it should be natural 👍


FWIW I think it looks great. It’s your car mate, if you like it do it !


----------



## TTS OAP (9 mo ago)

From the label it looks basically like furniture polish, beeswax is very soft and has a low melting point which is not usually associated with automotive product. It won’t harm the plastics in any way and if it gives the finish you want then go for it. Long term you could see some discolouration but that depends very much on the quality of the plastic and how much sun it gets, a dedicated UV interior product can give you the same finish and protect the surfaces at the same time.

There has to be a word of warning though, do not use it on the steering wheel or pedals as when it warms up as car interiors do, it will be greasy and slippy, I know most products say the same thing, but beeswax will literally melt in your hand.


----------



## solar (10 mo ago)

APC diluted 1/10, agitate with brush, wipe off with damp MF cloth.

this shiny dash from photos gives me headache


----------

